# Can I get some opinions on my interior color please



## Pexxy (Nov 5, 2021)

Hello.

My 1970 GTO came from the factory with Sandalwood interior. Im looking to replace parts of it that are beyond salvation.

The problem I am running into is that all the replacement Sandalwood interior pieces I come across are alot darker than what I currently have.

Would you all mind taking a look and speculating on what color my interior is?

To me it looks closer to white than brown but the carpet originally said ‘Sandalwood’ so I dont know what to make of this. Id like it to match but I have not been able to find what original interior color best matches my seats.

Thank you.


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

It appears to me that your Sandlewood has faded to white. The dash paint and carpet of my red interior had faded to a pinkish color.


----------



## Maczuga (Sep 16, 2020)

You can always try to get a piece of your vinyl from somewhere beneath like the dash or seat corners, where the sunlight didn't reach and no dirt was lying. Try this out for reference, place the piece on a blank white paper sheet, take a picture and compare it with a picture taken from the best clean but exposed spot. You want also to have a piece of clean paper aligned with it. Make sure you have the same lightining conditions while making the pictures. Post them here and we'll take a look 
Don’t forget to „juice” up the vinyl with some balm for better clear-cut color.


----------

